# Recommended mini USB wireless Wifi dongle?



## lele (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello,

my USB wireless WiFi dongle is supported, but it is bulky, therefore I'm looking for a mini one.   By "mini", I mean something like this:







I've looked into the Hardware Notes for the chipset of all the mini USB wireless dongles I've found online, and none was supported.  

Is there a mini USB wireless WiFi dongle you'd recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## zer0sig (Sep 17, 2012)

My Microsoft one seems to work, though I have found XFCE acting a little funny with the external mouse whereas if I don't use it, the touchpad seems more reliable (frustrating as typing with that thing drives me nuts - might have to find a way to disable it while typing) - the mouse that goes with it is the Mobile Mouse 3500 - I reckon a keyboard would likely run off of it but I've never tried as this is on a notebook, and my favorite keyboard is an old HP that plugs into a PS/2 or AT port (depending on which cord I use) anyway.


----------



## zer0sig (Sep 17, 2012)

I have noticed that it does not (or did not last I tried) seem to like the wireless transmitter for my Logitech M305 (a very common model that works fine in Windows - i think the USB subsystem has trouble recognizing it when I check 
	
	



```
dmesg
```


----------



## lele (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, but I'm looking for a *WiFi* dongle.  My post was not specific enough, sorry. I've updated it.


----------



## zer0sig (Sep 18, 2012)

Gotcha. wish I could help.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't think Wifi dongles that small exist. What you have shown is usually a bluetooth or a mouse/keyboard 2.5GHz dongle. Both have a fairly short range and can thus fit better in a smaller housing.


----------



## lele (Sep 18, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I don't think Wifi dongles that small exist. What you have shown is usually a bluetooth or a mouse/keyboard 2.5GHz dongle. Both have a fairly short range and can thus fit better in a smaller housing.



Apparently they do exists.  Look for "micro wifi dongle" on Ebay, for instance ("mini wifi dongle" will get you more hits, but it will match bulkier models as well).  Maybe they have a short range, thus they are not recommended?  Yet, at the moment I'm using a bulky Belkin F5D7050 and still it doesn't see as many networks as the wireless card on my Thinkpad, but then that seems to be a known issue for this dongle (for those curious, see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOMsPWlvbtg).


----------



## lele (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, they are less powerful.  With USB dongles you sacrifice power for convenience.  An alternative is going for high-gain USB dongles, like this one:






Now, if only it was red instead of white, then it would have been perfect ;-)


----------



## AJ-BSD (Oct 5, 2012)

Random idea:
There are SD Cards with integrated WiFi.
If your laptop has an SD slot, maybe one of those WiFi-SD cards could work?


----------

